# The Turtle Finally Has A Page!!!



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Turtle, I think you have a great start going there, can't wait to see more of your props!! I like the "we'll scare the shell outta you" ( By the way, we are very partial to turtles at my house, we have a turtle and a tortoise ,my son collects all things turtle!) I like the graphics, etc, am looking forward to seeing it finished!


----------



## darkness (Sep 1, 2005)

i think its gonna be awesome


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

So far so good....let's see more!


----------

